# Hyer Standards- new boat, first report (not exciting)



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my first report with the new boat. Our last boat sank, and this is the new ride. Glad to be back on the water after 2 years. My friend and I couldnt find anyone to go fishing with us, so decided to head out to the nipple area to do a little trolling. had a short strike on a stretch 30. after trolling for 3 hours we picked up and came across a weed lines. lines in the water and within 1 minute we had a ****** tailwalk and spit the hooks. ended up hitting some spots close by and caught some mingos and red groupers. sorry no pics of fish, only of the new boat. hopefully the next report will be much better.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

This goes without saying but, NICE BOAT!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DANG,What is she,a 36 footer?What she top out with the trips?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

36'. Topped her out at 68mph. Cruised back in on Saturday at 42 getting 1.2 mpg


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet Jesus that thing is pretty!!!

Glad y'all had a great outing. Hope all that new tackle worked well for you


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

your last boat sank? and this is the result? NICE Boat!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

invincible?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Invincible is no doubt the absolute top of the offshore CC game. Sweet boat, PM me if you need an extra spot filled!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe I should sink my boat if that is the out come.. lol nice rig!!!!!


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice rig!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

That boat is badass. We are ready to fill two spots anytime


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet rig. I thought I saw the fish swimming for their lives. Looks like a lot of blood on that deck soon.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Cliff on the new boat she is a beauty!
im ready to go get some yellowfins on that thing!!:whistling:


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is one BEAUTIFUL boat! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff, that is certainly one awesome looking boat! I have no doubt you will do a good job of keeping it nice and bloody! We need more pictures of the interior! One of the great thing about these large center console is the range that you obtain, as long as you don't mind the fuel bill rigs like thunder horse and blind faith are now within easy reach for you 

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice boat Mr. Cliff. I'm kinda partial to the color.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thank you all for the great compliments. we are very please with the boat, and i cant wait to really bloody the boat up. it was only my friend and i this past weekend because no one could/wanted to go. here are a few pics i have taken so far


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Dam Cliff, thats quite an improvement! Although your last boat wasnt to shabby either!! That thing is freakin awesome!!! Hit me up if your ever looking for someone else to go!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats again Cliff..That's a fun boat to fish..Good to meet and help you guys get rigged up..Let's get that thing bloody!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess you had a good insurance policy,

That is a "Wet Dream boat" Awsome........

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Spin Cycle (Sep 24, 2012)

What type of spread were you using?


----------

